# Thompson Chain Reference Bible NKJV



## Michael Doyle (Nov 7, 2009)

I am so totally excited as I bought my new Thompson Chain NKJV today. It is the Kirkbride and it is fantastic. I know many posts like this have ran before but I was interested at who else uses this translation and do you use it for teaching and sermon prep?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 7, 2009)

Concluded a study in Isaiah 40 and 41. I am in love with this bible!!


----------



## Bad Organist (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Michael

It is the version I use for personal and family devotions. I don't have the Thompson Chain reference though, but do have the Geneva Study Bible, which I consult occasionally. 

Arie V
FC of Scotland
Toronto


----------



## Rangerus (Nov 8, 2009)

me too. I also bought WordSearch8 which is basically the software version of the Thompsons. love it.


----------



## 3John2 (Nov 10, 2009)

I bought one a few years ago but it was NOT a Kirbride. It was very nice made of calfskin leather. Cost me $145 but it was well worth it. I gave a Kirkbride Goatsking NASB as a gift once also very very nice.


----------

